# Mini Pills, contraceptive advice?



## Pookie (Apr 3, 2008)

ok, so having been the same weight for, hmm about 2 years I go to see my Nurse to have my blood pressure taken to carry on with my contraceptive pills. Its 'perfect' she even used that term, textbook perfect BP level. And it always has been.

So why then am I suddenly at risk of a stroke?

She has taken me off my combined pill and put me on a mini pill called Cerazette, she didnt explain ANYTHING to me about it at the surgery. I am so angry at the thought of having random bleeding and not being able to control my periods as I have for years. 

She didnt tell me you never stop taking it, hence the totally unpredictable bleeding, she knows I had significant hair loss problems with stress, yet this is a very common side effect. My old ones also regulated my moods, I am still on antidepressants anyways, but the pills really helped as well.

I found out all about it online, which is supposedly a bad idea, but since I got nothing from her what else was I to do?

I had tried several brands before settling on the one I had been on for years, as I had severe bad reactions to some I tried. I am really upset over this as I am on holidays next week.... when I have to start taking the new pills. 

What experiences have you had with taking the mini pill?


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 3, 2008)

I was on the mini pill after my son was born and had no ill side effects. I was on it because i was breastfeeding and it was the safest. I gained a lot of weight from the ortho-novem kind of pill (i think that's the name). I hope you have good luck with the mini pill, if not talk to your doctor again. Being annoying with a doctor can sometimes get the results that you want.


----------



## bexy (Apr 3, 2008)

*pookie i have the implant in my arm, i used to be on the pill and hated it. i got the implant put in a year ago and it has been amazing. no side effects, bearly any periods one about every 3 months on average, no weight gain, no pms its amazing!!

it last for 3 years and is safe for my weight. i really love it. the pill was a nightmare for me, never again!*


----------



## vcrgrrl (Apr 3, 2008)

I was on the pill for a few years back before I had kids. After having kids, I found out that it made me sick and shot my blood pressure up. 

I got on the depo shot about a week ago, but I don't know how happy I am with that. The first two days, it swelled my ankles up. Maybe that's just normal as it moves through your system. 

I'd rather be on a birth control pill, but because of the blood pressure thing I can't. I do like the shot because I don't have to worry about it for three months. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 4, 2008)

I did wonder about the implant or injection, but the drat awful reaction I had to the first pills I tried... without being too graphic, I couldnt actually leave the toilet for a day or so as even night pads where no help. So I worry at what might happen if I reacted that badly to implant or injection.

What I have read about this pill is its either a marvellous wonder or drat awful, doesn't seem like a lot of middle ground, but then of course I am only reading peoples opinions and if it was just ok, why would you bother seeking out to share that?

urgh, I am so stressed out over the thought of this, my boyfriend lives 120 odd miles away and we had been planning this whole week together for months, and if I am bleeding and moody as goodness knows what it will really ruin it


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 10, 2008)

The obs/gynae lady I saw wouldn't put me on the pill coz she said it might not work as well as it should coz of my weight. This was one of my concerns too....I also wasn't keen on using hormones to control/change my cycle. I got a coil (IUD, to give it it's proper name). My first couple of periods after I got it were a bit heavier & more painful than before but, touch wood, I've had it for 3 years without any problems.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 10, 2008)

This gives me yet another change to proselytize about the Mirena IUC. Doesn't carry with it the risk of stroke or heart attack. It's amazing for people who can't otherwise tolerate traditional birth control.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> This gives me yet another change to proselytize about the Mirena IUC. Doesn't carry with it the risk of stroke or heart attack. It's amazing for people who can't otherwise tolerate traditional birth control.



Seconded! Although I'm not actually sure I've got the Mirena! Apparently coils are coming back in vogue in the contraceptive world! To be honest, I'm not really sure why they ever went out of fashion.....has always seemed preferable to remembering to take a pill everyday to me. The injection particularly freaks me out, as if u don't get on well with it you have to let that dose run its course, but each to their own! 

Not saying getting the iud put in was a barrel of laughs, but it wasn't that bad at all, and although there's a small risk of it becoming imbedded and causing fertility probs later, I'd rather that than the potential side effects of dosing myself up on hormones. But, like i said, each to their own.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 10, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Seconded! Although I'm not actually sure I've got the Mirena! Apparently coils are coming back in vogue in the contraceptive world! To be honest, I'm not really sure why they ever went out of fashion.....has always seemed preferable to remembering to take a pill everyday to me. The injection particularly freaks me out, as if u don't get on well with it you have to let that dose run its course, but each to their own!
> 
> Not saying getting the iud put in was a barrel of laughs, but it wasn't that bad at all, and although there's a small risk of it becoming imbedded and causing fertility probs later, I'd rather that than the potential side effects of dosing myself up on hormones. But, like i said, each to their own.



Coils are back on the hot list.  

They went out of fashion, from what I understand, because back in the day the copper IUDs had fairly severe side effects. As in you probably would be fine, but if you weren't, there were serious complications. 

I agree with you a million percent about the risk being better than sucking in hormones daily.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 14, 2008)

The coil just sounds really scary, and the fact I havent had children yet is another notch against that I think, that its more painful??

I have been on these new ones a week and I am apprently not a raving bitch so far, so fingers crossed it carries on this way. I have had a few doozy's of headaches, but I have been driving lots and that always upsets my insides.


----------



## Tad (Apr 14, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> I agree with you a million percent about the risk being better than sucking in hormones daily.



Just to point out that for some portion of women, the hormones are almost more of the point than the birth control, for a whole variety of reasons.

Personally I'm happy to have a wife who is not in debilitating pain every two months anymore. (an odd issue but one that the hormone-laced vaginal ring took care of nicely).

Not saying everyone should be dosed with hormones, but for some people it seems to have a real quality of life benefit.

ETA: I confess when i first saw this thread I was thinking "I don't care what contraceptive methods Mini uses, geez!" *doh* Eventually I realized that there was no apostrophe-s after the first word....


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 14, 2008)

Pookie I was on the mini pill and I hated it for one reason. You MUST take it at the same time every day. If you even deviate from that by an hour, you can't be sure it will be effective. That really was a nightmare and I just never felt secure on it. After I came off it I discovered that at my weight, it was NOT enough of a contraceptive on it's own, so I was very lucky not to be caught out. Weight is an issue with this. 

One of my sisters had the Mirena coil fitted because of sudden heavy periods and worse than usual PMT and pm symptoms. She loves it and has been singing it's praises. Because it is actually in the uterus, the hormones from the coil go straight where they are needed, meaning there are less progesterone-related side effects. It might be uncomfortable having it fitted, but a couple of mins pain for a few years peace of mind sounds good to me! Also the chance of getting pregnant on it is less I believe than any other form of contraception, 1 in 1000 as compared with 1 in 100 with other coils or the pill. http://www.womens-health.co.uk/mirena.asp

The arm implants... I have a friend who tried them and had a horrific time when they were to be removed. Her arm was black and blue for over a week, as they couldn't find it and dug around in her arm to locate it! HOWEVER, that was the old type which was like several little sticks stuck together, and I read just now that the new ones are much smaller and this doesnt seem to be such an issue any more. I think Id have more of an issue with them being inserted in my arm.. I cant understand how there cant be more hormones floating around that area generally if the implant is there, and Id rather not have them near my lymph nodes in my armpit and my breasts. 
This article looks good with advice. I scar easily and wouldnt fancy having several tiny scars if I used this over a long time. http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/sex_relationships/facts/contraceptiveimplant.htm

I also have friends who swear by the three monthly injection into the abdomen. (hey im in my forties, we've tried them all by now,  ). They never had symptoms with it. However I dunno about the thought of all those hormones injected into the body at the one time. At least with the coil and the implants, the hormones are released gradually. I also remember that one friend after a couple of years on the injection, came off it and she wasnt able to conceive for a year and a half after, it took that long for the effects of the injection to leave her body. That's not ideal if you don't want to wait. 
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000717.html

If I was a bbw in my twenties again, I'd choose the Mirena coil, even though I didn't have a baby. To me, it puts the hormones where they need to be, you can just about forget about it for a few years (a bit less if youre very heavy), and it is very effective. 

Best of luck on what you decide on Pookie, I know its a big decision and hope you feel good on what you choose!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 14, 2008)

Pookie said:


> The coil just sounds really scary, and the fact I havent had children yet is another notch against that I think, that its more painful??



Well it's not really a coil. It's a little t-shaped plastic thing about an inch and a half long.  And I hear it can be a teeny bit more painful if you haven't had kids but that's only when they insert it. I have never had a child and I was fine. I LOVE it. 

It isn't scary at all, I promise.



edx said:


> Just to point out that for some portion of women, the hormones are almost more of the point than the birth control, for a whole variety of reasons.
> 
> Personally I'm happy to have a wife who is not in debilitating pain every two months anymore. (an odd issue but one that the hormone-laced vaginal ring took care of nicely).
> 
> Not saying everyone should be dosed with hormones, but for some people it seems to have a real quality of life benefit.



I meant that certain hormones in birth control increase your risk of stroke and heart attack. 

The Mirena IS hormone-based (progesterone) but in such small doses your risks are very small. In fact I used to have horrendous pain (take a day off and cry pain) and now, literally, have not had a single cramp in 4 years. 

Mirena is often suggested for women who have extremely heavy or painful periods. 

TMI time-- I also haven't bought a tampon in 4 years. Just don't need them anymore. I'm just sayin'. It is amazing on all counts.


----------



## Tad (Apr 14, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> I meant that certain hormones in birth control increase your risk of stroke and heart attack.
> 
> The Mirena IS hormone-based (progesterone) but in such small doses your risks are very small. In fact I used to have horrendous pain (take a day off and cry pain) and now, literally, have not had a single cramp in 4 years.
> 
> Mirena is often suggested for women who have extremely heavy or painful periods.



Ah, I apologize for treading where I'm ignorant. I thought it was a traditional IUD, didn't realize it had a hormonal component. Hmmm, most interesting...


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 14, 2008)

edx said:


> Ah, I apologize for treading where I'm ignorant. I thought it was a traditional IUD, didn't realize it had a hormonal component. Hmmm, most interesting...



Yeah, quit ignorantly treading in my uterus! 

No apology needed-- I knew nothing at all about this stuff before I got one.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 16, 2008)

Ruby, this is actually a very new pill and has a 12 hour window still like a normal pill. I wouldnt like to have to remember the exact hour every day... goodness, how stressful!!

The nurse said it was ok for larger women, but everywhere I have read now says mini pills are not, maybe since this is the next level of mini-pill its better? I am very confused over this and not feeling that secure.

*sighs* 

I think I might look into that hormone coil. It sounds useful, I am just so weirded out by exams and such like there, I really hate it. I dont think I will go the route of implants or injections, I know how badly I reacted to some hormones and the risk of a bad reaction and then not being able to do anything much about it just doesnt seem at all worth it to me.

We have a family planning clinic here, my Dr's Surgery is useless, so i think i would rather pop into there for some advice and help rather than the 'heres pill, take them, dont ask questions' attitude my nurse had.


----------



## Tad (Apr 16, 2008)

Pookie said:


> I think I might look into that hormone coil. It sounds useful, I am just so weirded out by exams and such like there, I really hate it. I dont think I will go the route of implants or injections, I know how badly I reacted to some hormones and the risk of a bad reaction and then not being able to do anything much about it just doesnt seem at all worth it to me.
> 
> We have a family planning clinic here, my Dr's Surgery is useless, so i think i would rather pop into there for some advice and help rather than the 'heres pill, take them, dont ask questions' attitude my nurse had.



I'd totally go to that clinic! Information = good 

I'm just going to mention the vaginal ring which my wife uses. It is a hormonal method, much like the mini-pill. But apparently the hormone doses are lower, as they are being absorbed more where they are needed. It is a rubbery ring which slides over the cervix (it is not a cap, it provides no barrier, that is just how it stays in place). You leave it in place for three weeks, then take it out, and put a new one in a week later.

It sounds like it would not be as low a hormone dose as the uterine coil, but on the other the other hand it can be taken out at any time if you have a reaction, while still being lower dose than the pill. Whether there are weight limits on it or not I don't know, but I would think that because of the 'absorbed where effective' side of things it would not be as bothered by weight. (for what it is worth, my wife was around 225 when she started on it, and at that size at least there was no weight issue from her doctor).

I'm not saying that it is the right solution for you, just that it sounds like one you might want to consider when looking at your options.

ETA: I don't know what the official effectiveness level of it is, but for us its been solid for a number of years now. 
-Ed


----------



## Red (Apr 16, 2008)

I usually take the mini-pill, Micronor I think. I have to take it at the same time everyday but with a 3 hr each way catchnet, so I usually took it at 7pm, I could take it as early at 4pm or as late as 10pm if I fancied. I *touchwood* haven't had anyside effects although last time I went for a batch the Doctor prescribed me twice the normal amount and told me to start taking 2 pills at a time because of my weight. I told her to go jump as I wasn't comfortable with that idea, thank you very much. I continued to just take one a day and all was fine and dandy. I am giving myself a little break at the moment so I haven't taken them for a few months, I like to just let my body reset every now and then. I guess the only thing I noticed was instead of tummy pain, I had more noticable back pain during my period, that was all. Again majorly *touching wood* here for fear of cursing myself!!

Oh yeah, don't forget to shop around, I remember when I asked once and the Doctor pulled out this massive 'pill bible' and I was amazed at the variety available. You don't have to just go for the one they initially recommend.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 16, 2008)

Red said:


> I usually take the mini-pill, Micronor I think. I have to take it at the same time everyday but with a 3 hr each way catchnet, so I usually took it at 7pm, I could take it as early at 4pm or as late as 10pm if I fancied. I *touchwood* haven't had anyside effects although last time I went for a batch the Doctor prescribed me twice the normal amount and told me to start taking 2 pills at a time because of my weight. I told her to go jump as I wasn't comfortable with that idea, thank you very much. I continued to just take one a day and all was fine and dandy. I am giving myself a little break at the moment so I haven't taken them for a few months, I like to just let my body reset every now and then. I guess the only thing I noticed was instead of tummy pain, I had more noticable back pain during my period, that was all. Again majorly *touching wood* here for fear of cursing myself!!
> 
> Oh yeah, don't forget to shop around, I remember when I asked once and the Doctor pulled out this massive 'pill bible' and I was amazed at the variety available. You don't have to just go for the one they initially recommend.



Micronor is the one I was on and I was told to take it within an hour of the same time every day. Also, it's lucky that it's all been fine and dandy for you, because if you are fatter, the pill simply is simply not so effective, you need a higher dose. So you are actually taking a risk of getting pregnant if you are not getting enough from the pill you are on.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 16, 2008)

Pookie said:


> Ruby, this is actually a very new pill and has a 12 hour window still like a normal pill. I wouldnt like to have to remember the exact hour every day... goodness, how stressful!!
> 
> The nurse said it was ok for larger women, but everywhere I have read now says mini pills are not, maybe since this is the next level of mini-pill its better? I am very confused over this and not feeling that secure.
> 
> ...



If the nurse told you its okay for larger women, then Im sure it must be, as they are really sticky about giving the pill to fatter women. However, you can ask to see it in the MIMS or the BNF, which are books they have there, that gives all the different drugs available, the dosages, side effects, contra-indications etc. The BNF is more detailed and should detail if it's suitable for fatter women. However, the information leaflet you get with each pack of pills should give some advice too. If you have a 12 hour window , then that sounds great, much easier to deal with.


----------



## Red (Apr 17, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Micronor is the one I was on and I was told to take it within an hour of the same time every day. Also, it's lucky that it's all been fine and dandy for you, because if you are fatter, the pill simply is simply not so effective, you need a higher dose. So you are actually taking a risk of getting pregnant if you are not getting enough from the pill you are on.



I was initially told to take it within an hour like you, but when I read the leaflet it explains the 3hr window, maybe it was a slightly different version of Micronor? I think (and understandably so) doctors like to stress the importance of taking it at a regular time to avoid mistakes and I understand that because I am fatter the dose isn't necessarily enough but my concern was that the dosage of two pills could be _too_ much. I couldn't be sure of the side effects and neither could the doctor so I chose not to take a chance with my health. Everybody is so unique that I really do recommend people ask to see the comprehensive book of pills on offer in the UK and go through it with their doctor. Every doctors surgery should have a copy but I'm guessing some contraceptive pills are more costly for the NHS so they are less likely to give them out, anyone got any more inside knowledge on this?


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 17, 2008)

Red said:


> I'm guessing some contraceptive pills are more costly for the NHS so they are less likely to give them out, anyone got any more inside knowledge on this?



Hi Red, 

Once a drug is on the NICE list then its approved and thats that. Unless its a specialist thing that costs £1000s per course then your Drs budget shouldn't come into it. I guess the other factor is that NO contraceptive pill is going to be as expensive to the NHS as pre and post natal care if you get pregnant...

One other thing - I used to take the mini pill and my Dr prescribed me two per day. The doses involved are still well within safety limits and many many times lower than the hormone doses in the non mini-pill. I'm not qualified to give anyone contraceptive advice but if avoiding pregnancy is vital for you then I'd be cautious of ignoring your Drs advice and only taking one. In my experience once you get to a certain age your body gets quite devious about fertility. Lets face it - its a tiny dose of hormones vs Mother Nature and millions of years of evolution all trying to get your lovely red-headed genes to re-produce. Your children would be adorable but if thats not your aim right now then I'd go carefully!

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 17, 2008)

Red said:


> I was initially told to take it within an hour like you, but when I read the leaflet it explains the 3hr window, maybe it was a slightly different version of Micronor? I think (and understandably so) doctors like to stress the importance of taking it at a regular time to avoid mistakes and I understand that because I am fatter the dose isn't necessarily enough but my concern was that the dosage of two pills could be _too_ much. I couldn't be sure of the side effects and neither could the doctor so I chose not to take a chance with my health. Everybody is so unique that I really do recommend people ask to see the comprehensive book of pills on offer in the UK and go through it with their doctor. Every doctors surgery should have a copy but I'm guessing some contraceptive pills are more costly for the NHS so they are less likely to give them out, anyone got any more inside knowledge on this?



I absolutely agree with you there about the not wanting to take two pills in case it's too much. And same for someone like my friend who is 4 ft 10 and barely 6 stones, one tablet could be too much for her. It actually opens up a whole new subject, that of why arent our hormone levels tested when on these tablets to see if we are at the correct level. Or, why don't the pills come in different stepped dosages for different body weights. I would imagine the answer is that since the NHS provide contraception free, they don't want to spend any more money on hormone level testing etc. 

I'm not aware of any specific contraceptive pill being so expensive as for doctors to be leary of prescribing them. However, I do know the Mirena coil costs I think... £90, which is I believe much more expensive than the others, so doctors aren't desperate to tell their patients about it. 

I wish they'd hurry up and develop a decent contraceptive pill for men so they can deal with it for a change!


----------



## Aurora1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hmmm the three month injections sound interesting. Just having it done once every three months and not having to worry about it sounds great! I am a little scared of the IUD becoming embedded or something...that kind of terrifies me.  Right now I am on Loestrin FE which is a daily pill...hardly any side effects like increased appetite...my period is like clockwork for 4 days out of the month but....I am a RAVING bitch from time to time and no one cuts me any slack sooooooo I may need to find something else or get off it all together.  Plus, I am a smoker and I know that is like the worst thing you can do while on BC.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 17, 2008)

Aurora1 said:


> Hmmm the three month injections sound interesting. Just having it done once every three months and not having to worry about it sounds great! I am a little scared of the IUD becoming embedded or something...that kind of terrifies me.  Right now I am on Loestrin FE which is a daily pill...hardly any side effects like increased appetite...my period is like clockwork for 4 days out of the month but....I am a RAVING bitch from time to time and no one cuts me any slack sooooooo I may need to find something else or get off it all together.  Plus, I am a smoker and I know that is like the worst thing you can do while on BC.



If you get hormonal mood swings then the injection might not be so good for you . I know my friends that had it, found that they did get the pms symptoms towards the end of the three months. But hey you could give it a try and see how you feel! Its certainly easier than thinking about taking the pill.


----------



## Pookie (May 1, 2008)

Well I am nearly to the end of the first packet... so a months worth.

I am apprently not a horrible bitch, but I have been extra emotional and little clingy and insecure. Also got a major case of being a broody hen due to the multitude of people with new babies around me.

Havent had any bleeding amazingly... I hope this continues.


----------



## Gingembre (May 1, 2008)

Glad you're getting on well with your new contraception, Pookie.


----------

